# sleeping in parents room reducing sids risk



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Jeanette,
Im sorry if this has been asked before but I was wondering why baby sleeping in the same room as parents reduces the risk of sids.  Thomas has been in our room in his moses basket since birth but is filling it now at 2 months old.  He really needs to go in his cot now but I am worrying about the transition and am putting it off, even though I am sure he will bemore comfortable in his cot.  We dont really have room in our room to fit the cotbed.

Is it ok for him to be in his own room, it is only next door to ours and we have a baby monitor ( not the angel ones) just a basic TOMY one. 

thanks 

louise x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Have a read of :

http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/articles/article.aspx?articleId=814

At the end of the day its up to you about whether you feel happy for your baby to sleep in another room. Many mums on here have done this.

You may wish to invest in a breathing monitor, again this is personal choose.

Jxx


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Jeanette,
thanks for your reply x cant believe he has grown so fast! 
louise x


----------

